# [PORTAGE] add_kdebase_dep (resuelto)

## pelelademadera

add_kdebase_dep: command not found

a alguien le aparecio el mensaje ese?

cada vez que hago emerge ***, me aparece esta salida:

ya borre todo /usr/portage/kde-* y otra vez sync y sigo igual

agregue portage como ~amd64 y nada, no se cual es el drama que estoy teniendo...

les dejo la cita:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # emerge -DuNav world
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

----------

## Localhost-29A

Quizás la pregunta suene tonta, pero es posible que el perfil de portage que tengas seleccionado sea el de KDE? 

Y probaste el aviso que te suelta?: 

 *Quote:*   

> * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.12.5::gentoo'`

 

----------

## pelelademadera

perfil default, amd64

----------

## JotaCE

muestra la salida de

eselect profile list

----------

## Localhost-29A

Quizás también sea útil la salida de 

emerge --info '=kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.12.5'

----------

## gringo

he mirado un poco y la función add_kdebase_dep aparentemente se declara en kde4-functions.eclass ( que está en $PORTDIR/eclass). 

Mira a ver si tienes ese fichero y si dicho fichero tiene esa función. 

Igual simplemente con eliminar ese archivo y sincronizar nuevamente se soluciona.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

 *gringo wrote:*   

> he mirado un poco y la función add_kdebase_dep aparentemente se declara en kde4-functions.eclass ( que está en $PORTDIR/eclass). 
> 
> Mira a ver si tienes ese fichero y si dicho fichero tiene esa función. 
> 
> Igual simplemente con eliminar ese archivo y sincronizar nuevamente se soluciona.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # cat /usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass   
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2                                                                                                                                                                                                             
> ...

 

borre el fichero igual, hice un sync y lo mismo....

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # emerge --info '=kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.12.5'
> 
> Portage 2.2.12 (python 3.2.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.1-gentoo-pelo-x64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0 *
> ...

 

no encuentro nada raro... como que no lee el eclass que menciona gringo pareciera

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a ocultar tu overlay local comentando  PORTDIR_OVERLAY en make.conf. Haz sync de nuevo.

----------

## JotaCE

has intentado cambiar el perfil por desktop?

```
localhost # eselect profile set 3
```

Si usas lxde o xfce4 sería el perfil mas adecuado!

Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a ocultar tu overlay local comentando  PORTDIR_OVERLAY en make.conf. Haz sync de nuevo.

 

solucionado con eso... voy a explorar el overlay local que tiene como 7 años de antigüedad ya.... un bajon, pero sacandolo funciono

no se en que interferira el overlay local con el de portage, pero bueno.... lo dejare sin uso de momentos

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> has intentado cambiar el perfil por desktop?
> 
> ```
> localhost # eselect profile set 3
> ```
> ...

 

no uso ningun perfil, no me gusta, tengo muchisimas flags seteadas a mano y me costo mucho trabajo hacerlo, paquete por paquete....

siempre use ese perfil, me gusta bien a la mia, nada de flags por defecto, muchas veces reniego con los updates, pero bueno, asi me gusta...

GRACIAS A TODOS POR LOS APORTES!!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no se en que interferira el overlay local con el de portage

 

a menos que se le diga lo contrario a portage, el overlay local tiene prioridad absoluta.

Asi que supongo que simplemente tienes esa eclass en tu overlay local. Simplemente bórralo y asunto resuelto.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   no se en que interferira el overlay local con el de portage 
> 
> a menos que se le diga lo contrario a portage, el overlay local tiene prioridad absoluta.
> 
> Asi que supongo que simplemente tienes esa eclass en tu overlay local. Simplemente bórralo y asunto resuelto.
> ...

 

no sabia de la existencia de eclass.... me acabo de enterar...

agregando ${PORTDIR} antes de mi overlay deveria solucionar el problema... y deberia ser lo default, pero buen dato.

gracias gringo!

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que la gestión de los repositorios (incluida la prioridad) se hace con el archivo repos.conf. Mira este tema dentro de 

```
man portage
```

----------

